# Leaf-less Moneywort



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

This might be a stupid question, but , do you think I could take a leafless stem of money wort and ...grow the leaves back? 

The story is that, I work at petsmart, and out money wort shipment came in today with like tons of the stems had the leaves completely melted off. so instead of tossing it, I took a bunch of the leaf-less stems home , tossed them in a shallow dish of water ( and flourish) and put them ( as well as some baby java fern I'm growing out) into my old tank and i plan on running the light ( which is a daylight rated fluorescent) 


So back to the stupid question? do you think they will regrow their leaves? orrr just melt the stems? A few of the stems have still a leaf or two ad there are some really short stems that have lots of leaves left. No loss if they die, jsut kinda figured I'd give it a shot. I'll probably also keep that little set up running and collect broken/ unsellable plant trimmings from work to grow out.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been able to grow hygrophila from stems that are both leafless and rootless. Good luck with the moneywort.


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Could be worth a shot. I accidentally left some naked bacopa caroliniana stems floating in a tank, they're sprouting some teeny tiny leaves now after about a week. No ferts in there at all either.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if the stems are still firm it shouldn't be a problem  Just leave them floating there and see if they grow leaves for you!


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Yup they are all still firm and i clipped any mushy bits off. I've got them under daylight fluorescent anddd in ferts so hopefully!


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Should be fine, I would put them in a small container thatus going thru a cycle, the abundance of nutrients will help them grow.
Since you work at PETsMART, check your ghost shrimp shipments, sometimes you'll find swamp darters and/or native killifish, pretty cool and make great community fish.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

A lot of emersed grown plans shed their leaves (and some melt a good chunk of stem) when put under water, but they eventually grow new leaves if given proper lighting.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

AquaPlayz said:


> Should be fine, I would put them in a small container thatus going thru a cycle, the abundance of nutrients will help them grow.
> Since you work at PETsMART, check your ghost shrimp shipments, sometimes you'll find swamp darters and/or native killifish, pretty cool and make great community fish.


 I could float them in Oberon's tank , but the light in there is pathetic so I figured the daylight one woudl be better. 

Also I've never seen anything besides ghost shimp in with the ghost shrimp ( and in the tank ) But at anyrate, I'm not looking for tank mates since Oberon's only in a 5.5 . and my old tank ( that I'm using the light on, has major crazing in the acrylic which makes me not want to fill it with water( hence the water dishes in the tank


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

on a window sill with good sunlight they will grow ^^


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it will also do better if you throw a couple of pond snails in! (if you have any)


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

No pond snails, though i could look for some next time I'm working in petcare ( we have tons in our plant tank tbh)


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok, yeah they should be fine, I would fill up a few inches and add some snails.
Should be fine.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Cinderwolf said:


> No pond snails, though i could look for some next time I'm working in petcare ( we have tons in our plant tank tbh)



Snails are not a *must*, But I've found that plants usually do better with if I add in some kind of livestock. Most plants don't take too well to clean water. So I think adding no-fuss snails establishes some kind of small ecosystem (a lot of micro critters feed stuff that grows on snail slime). Snails are also great nutrient producers and clean up crew


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

ao said:


> Snails are not a *must*, But I've found that plants usually do better with if I add in some kind of livestock. Most plants don't take too well to clean water. So I think adding no-fuss snails establishes some kind of small ecosystem (a lot of micro critters feed stuff that grows on snail slime). Snails are also great nutrient producers and clean up crew


My only concern is what to do with them after im done growing thme out, since i definitely dont want pond snails in my 5.5 lol 

I am adding seachem flourish ferts


----------

